# johnson beach night fishing



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

another slow night, but my son landed this drum and gigged a flounder on the bay side.


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

I live on Innerarity Point. Are you fishing in the Gulf Sores National Park or the Public Access area, down the street from The Reef? What kind of set-up are you using? Would love to stop by next time you head out, maybe learn a thing or two.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

Fishing surf side in Gulf Sores National Park , drum caught on surf side and flounder ICW side.No special rigs, just pompano type with oversized hooks and some withrunning sinker set up.Secret weapon , Patience and right time right place.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

NIce catch always fun at night never know what you might get......


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I headed over to Johnson Beach and caught this nice size Black Drum at 7PM Monday, about 20 yds from the shore on a Pompano Jig.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

NICE,VERY VERY NICE


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT reports... GREAT pics!!!:bowdown:bowdown:letsparty

Thanks for the "patterns" too. 

DoubleD was saying today that he has caught Bull Dolphin, BFT, Spanish Macks, and yes, today, even POMPANO on pompano jigs...

Jim


----------

